# Genie 2 "Add Client" button keeps blinking



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

(Sorry for the cross post, but didn't seem many eyes were seeing it where I first posted.)

-- Just had a Genie 2 installed;
-- Appears to be working fine (knock wood) serving four hard-wired Minis (two regular, two 4k); 
-- However, the green "Add Client" button is blinking on top of the Genie 2. Not sure why the techs left without rectifying that, but it is what it is;
-- Anybody know what I need to do to make it stop? I don't have any additional clients to add and I don't want to push the button if it's going to send the thing into a tizzy without having any. 

Thanks.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If it's working fine for you -Don't kick a sleeping Dog as it might bite you- are all your mini's connected? What happens if you turn them all on?


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

WestDC said:


> If it's working fine for you -Don't kick a sleeping Dog as it might bite you- are all your mini's connected? What happens if you turn them all on?


Yup, they're all working.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Then if its still blinking some tape over it so you can't see it lol


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Then if its still blinking some tape over it so you can't see it lol


Black electrical tape was what I was just gonna suggest. Great minds...

Rich


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

It has "fixed" itself. Stopped blinking a couple hours ago.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

sangs said:


> It has "fixed" itself. Stopped blinking a couple hours ago.


See-it wasn't broke -enjoy


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Genie 2 is internet connected, and the blinking light indicates data transfer (software downloads for example), as well as being for add clients. It can also turn white and blink.

As noted, unless your system isn't working, just ignore the lights.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carl6 said:


> The Genie 2 is internet connected, and the blinking light indicates data transfer (software downloads for example), as well as being for add clients. It can also turn white and blink.
> 
> As noted, unless your system isn't working, just ignore the lights.


Or go the black tape route. Blinking lights annoy me. I use a lot of black tape.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Was it the light on the top or one of the two on the front?


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Was it the light on the top or one of the two on the front?


Top, but it hasn't happened since my original post. It was obviously just settling in after being installed. It doesn't bother me, for the record, as the tower is behind my TV and cannot be seen. Just wanted to make sure nothing was wrong (at the time).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah you have to tell it to turn off or the time out is very long. Seems that’s what happened.


----------

